# Lord Jesus, I Sin.



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 5, 2007)

Lord Jesus, I sin. Grant that I may never cease grieving because of it, never be content with myself, never think I can reach a point of perfection. Kill my envy, command my tongue, trample down self. Give me grace to be holy, kind, gentle, pure, peaceable, to live for Thee and not for self, to copy Thy words, acts, spirit, to be transformed into Thy likeness, to be consecrated wholly to Thee, to live entirely to Thy glory. 

Deliver me from attachment to things unclean, from wrong associations, from the predominance of evil passions, from the sugar of sin as well as its gap; that with self-loathing, deep contrition, earnest heart searching I may come to Thee, cast myself on Thee, trust in Thee, cry to Thee, be delivered by Thee. 

O God, the Eternal All, help me to know that all things are shadows, but Thou art substance, all things are quicksands, but Thou art mountain, all things are shifting, but Thou art anchor, all things are ignorance, but Thou art wisdom. 

If my life is to be a crucible amid burning heat, so be it, but do Thou sit at the furnace mouth to watch the ore that nothing be lost. If I sin wilfully, grievously, tormentedly, in grace take away my mourning and give me music; remove my sackcloth and clothe me with beauty; still my sighs and fill my mouth with song, then give me summer weather as a Christian. 

A PURITAN PRAYER


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 5, 2007)

This old hymm describes my mind today brethren. 



John Newton, 1779, from Olney Hymns, vol. 1, hymn 46 

How tedious and tasteless the hours,
When Jesus no longer I see;
Sweet prospects, sweet birds, and sweet flow'rs,
Have lost all their sweetness with me:
The mid-summer sun shines but dim,
The fields strive in vain to look gay;
But when I am happy in Him,
December's as pleasant as May. 
2. His name yields the richest perfume,
And sweeter than music his voice;
His presence disperses my gloom,
And makes all within me rejoice:
I should, were he always thus nigh,
Have nothing to wish or to fear;
No mortal so happy as I,
My summer would last all the year. 
3. Content with beholding his face,
My all to his pleasure resigned;
No changes of season or place,
Would make any change in my mind:
While blessed with a sense of his love,
A palace a toy would appear;
And prisons would palaces prove,
If Jesus would dwell with me there. 
4. Dear Lord, if indeed I am thine,
If thou art my sun and my song;
Say, why do I languish and pine,
And why are my winters so long?
O drive these dark clouds from my sky,
Thy soul-cheering presence restore;
Or take me unto thee on high,
Where winter and clouds are no more.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Oct 5, 2007)

Indeed brother! Without Christ, how flat, stale and unprofitable seem all the pleasures of this world. Apart from Christ even a clear blue sky fails to give cheer to the downhearted.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Oct 5, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


>





One of the John Newton's hymns that I love so much is this one:

From: The Works of John Newton, Volume 3 - pgs: 607-608.

Olney Hymns - Hymn nº 36: Prayer answered by Crosses.

I ask'd the Lord, that I might grow
In faith, and love, and ev'ry grace,
Might more of His salvation know,
And seek more earnestly his face.

'Twas He who taught me thus to pray,
And He, I trust has answer'd pray'r;
But it has been in such a way,
As almost drove me to despair.

I hop'd that in some favor'd hour,
At once He'd answer my request:
And by His love's constraining pow’r,
Subdue my sins, and give me rest.

Instead of this, He made me feel
The hidden evils of my heart;
And let the angry pow'rs of hell
Assault my soul in ev'ry part.

Yea more, with His own hand He seem'd
Intent to aggravate my woe;
Cross'd all the fair designs I schem'd,
Blasted my gourds, and laid me low.

Lord, why is this, I trembling cry'd,
Wilt thou pursue thy worm to death?
"'Tis in this way," The Lord reply'd,
"I answer pray'r for grace and faith.

"These inward trials I employ,
"From self, and pride, to set thee free;
"And break thy schemes of earthly joy,
"That thou may'st find thy all in Me."


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 5, 2007)

CarlosOliveira said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





God bless you dear brother Carlos and a big welcome to the PB! That was a blessing indeed.


----------

